# Suggestions for basement heating



## lsirois (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a propane / forced hot air setup throughout the house.  This Winter, we had a wood insert installed and it really has been nice.  The problem now is that the finished basement has been relatively cold all Winter because it only gets warm air when the thermostat on the 1st floor calls for heat.  I am trying to figure out how to heat it.  Anyone have a recommendation/suggestion for a propane heater / propane stove for a 1500 sqft basement?  All I want is something to heat up the space to allow the kids to use the basement.  The wife would probably like something that looks good too...

Thanks!


----------



## webie (Mar 12, 2010)

Ever think about a pellet stove ?


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 12, 2010)

Theres a million nice propane stoves out there.  I would visit a few local fireplace shops. They will probably suggest something direct vent in the 40K btu range.  I would then purchase the unit from which ever Hearth Shop I felt the most comfortable with providing they had a style/price that suited my needs.

Some good brands:
Hearthstone
Regency
Quadrafire
Lopi
Avalon

That should give you a start,


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 12, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> Theres a million nice propane stoves out there.  I would visit a few local fireplace shops. They will probably suggest something direct vent in the 40K btu range.  I would then purchase the unit from which ever Hearth Shop I felt the most comfortable with providing they had a style/price that suited my needs.
> 
> Some good brands:
> Hearthstone
> ...



I'd throw Jotul into that mix as well. Ballpark figure for the complete install is gonna be around $4K, depending on the unit you choose,
whether or not the vent is going thru a concrete wall & how long a gas line run is required...


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, can't forget Jotul (even though I did  )  We sold tons of the Jotul gas stoves on Long Island.  Great product.


----------



## begreen (Mar 14, 2010)

Seems like the equipment is already in place. How about zoning the furnace so that the basement has it's own thermostat that controls electric dampers for that zone?


----------



## dave11 (Mar 14, 2010)

Speaking from experience, I'd suggest a radiant heat source over convection. Otherwise, the heat will go right up the stairs, and very little will stay in the basement. A propane-fired radiant heater, or heaters, would be ideal, though finding a vented one might not be easy. But my basement never felt warm in the winter, until I ditched the convection heater for a radiant one.


----------



## lsirois (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the input!  The existing duct work would not be easily converted to a "zone" unfortunately.  I am also considering a pellet stove.  I had one in my previous house and really liked it.  With a wood stove in the house, I was trying to avoid adding to my list of things to clean during Winter months.  I am a big fan of pellet stoves though....


----------

